# Older Keen Kutter chisels?



## squarenuts (Jul 16, 2012)

Just picked up two old Keen Kutter paring chisels with square sides. 

Not too familiar with the brand, thought i had heard some good things, but can't seem to confirm it too much now. 

Does anyone have experience with hem?

I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

squarenuts said:


> Just picked up two old Keen Kutter paring chisels with square sides.
> 
> Not too familiar with the brand, thought i had heard some good things, but can't seem to confirm it too much now.
> 
> ...



A little history.









 







.


----------



## squarenuts (Jul 16, 2012)

cabinetman, 
thanks for the link. The history of the American tool companies that bridged the 19th and and 20th centuries is proving quite interesting! Of local interest to me is a beautiful hotel in Oldtown Wichita that was once the Keen Kutter distribution warehouse that when built in 1906 was the largest warehouse in the world. On a not entirely unrelated note, a the largest grain elevators in the world are within an hour from here.


----------

